# Informazione tecnica



## Non Registrato (28 Maggio 2012)

conosco la risposta della domanda segreta della password di virgilio, è reato se rispondo e cosi posso sostituire la pass. per leggere la posta ?



ovviamente utilizzando un ip non  mio.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conosco la risposta della domanda segreta della password di virgilio, è reato se rispondo e cosi posso sostituire la pass. per leggere la posta ?
> 
> 
> 
> ovviamente utilizzando un ip non  mio.


Se l'account di posta è il tuo allora non è reato, altrimenti si.
L'ip non conta, conta di chi è l'account di posta al quale vuoi cambiare la password.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conosco la risposta della domanda segreta della password di virgilio, è reato se rispondo e cosi posso sostituire la pass. per leggere la posta ?
> 
> 
> 
> ovviamente utilizzando un ip non  mio.


Ma tuo marito è virgilio?


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito è virgilio?


E' il dominio.


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se l'account di posta è il tuo allora non è reato, altrimenti si.
> L'ip non conta, conta di chi è l'account di posta al quale vuoi cambiare la password.


Anche secondo me è così, l'IP non c'entra.


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conosco la risposta della domanda segreta della password di virgilio, è reato se rispondo e cosi posso sostituire la pass. per leggere la posta ?
> 
> 
> 
> ovviamente utilizzando un ip non  mio.


Certo che è reato! Non so cosa intendi per usare un ip non tuo, in ogni caso potresti connetterti tramite un proxy server in modo da navigare anonimamente.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito è virgilio?


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

ma l ip. servirà al titolare dell account per identificare CHI ha commesso il reato.


e credo che anche con la navigazione anonima possa essere identificato, a meno che si usi un programma di cui non ricordo il nome dove il tuo ip si perde in zone territorialmente dall altro capo del mondo....

credo.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

*GIOvanni, admin...*

mi ero informata per lo stesso motivo.

di quel bastardone....


Giovanni, ho detto stupidate ?


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito è virgilio?



cretoide


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

E' reato su più livelli leggere la posta di altri. Tanto di più di bloccare l'accesso. Se poi si manda via anche email tramite l'account di altri, si rischia non solo prigione e multe salate, ma anche donare i propri denti per il rosario ... perché poi pregare serve a poco.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

:blank:


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

:blank:


----------

